# Texas Flag with use of Antler



## Ron Mc (Feb 15, 2006)

Well with all the Texas Flag pens being shown I figured that it was time to create one of my own.
As you can see by the picture this particular pen will have to be sold in a BAR at about 12:30 AM!! I'm not sure what my engraver and I were thinking when we did this but hey, the idea of using antler did work. If only the red and white were glued on in the right direction!

*Blue is Cobalt Blue BEB, Red is Red dyed maple Burl, White and Star is Antler.*

*"The Morning of the Hunt"*






*And of course we need the:*
*"Morning after a long night at the campfire talking about the "Big One" that got away!"*




As always comments and concerns welcome.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks good to me, but then I have no clue what a Texas flag looks like.  But that's OK, because I'm sure they don't know what a Montana flag looks like.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice pen, but I think I'll stay away from hunting in Texas, specially if Cheney is around. [][}]


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 15, 2006)

Well executed and great pics []


----------



## coach (Feb 15, 2006)

Always remember "Blood flows down hill!"

Y'all in north Texas have a different flag than we do in the south!!!!

Showing that pen could get you thrown out of the state.  (or worse in South Texas!!!!!)  I'd throw it away and start over before anyone saw it!


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 15, 2006)

I really like the colors they match very nicely none of them are to overpowering very nice work.  By the way what happened to the Miller Lite


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Feb 16, 2006)

Perhaps you and your engraver had more than just the one in the background[:0]


----------



## DWK5150 (Feb 16, 2006)

Very sharp very nice.  Looks great!!!!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 16, 2006)

Exceptional execution. Beautiful. Now, tell us about that gun in the background.


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank,
Unfortunately I know nothing about guns. I sure wish I knew more about this one since it was an antique when my mom gave it to my dad back when they were dating. I'd say late 1950's.
Here's what I can find.
Text on top of Barrels: H.Pieper Patented April 23 1881
After taking the rifle apart the number 12 44 is on the tale stock.
Also on one barrel (shotgun side) the number 17.8 is present and the other barrel (rifle side) has 10.4.
On the very end of the tale stock there is a carved scene that consists of what looks to a a woman hunting with a bow.
All of the serial numbers match.
If you are interested I will take additional pictures and put them in the Casual conversation area. I sure would appreciate any info I can get.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 16, 2006)

WOW, that is a FANTASTIC lookin pen, well done Ron![][]


----------



## Dario (Feb 16, 2006)

Well done!!!  Almost perfect.

Cant you swing the clip 180 degress?  That should make it look right []


----------



## coach (Feb 16, 2006)

Dario!

The star is upside down that won't fix it! 

C'mon Texans, LEARN ABOUT OUR FLAG!  I know Ron knows it isn't right, but you cannot salvage the pen.  I would like to see a correct one because I like the idea.  For all non-Texans:  It is not ok to put our flag with the colors switched.  Back me up on this Ron!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the shotgun info Ron. I like old guns, that one is a keeper.


----------



## Dario (Feb 16, 2006)

Coach,

You are right...moving the clip will solve one problem but will create another. [V]


----------



## airrat (Feb 16, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA I do a search in google for texas flag and get pictures of girls in bikinis!!!!!!!!  Enough to make me like Texas[][][][][][]


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 16, 2006)

Coach,
Your absolutely right. This unfortunate error on this particular pen can not be repaired.[]Due to the fact that it in such poor taste for me to even have this pen posted at all it may need to be removed from this wonderful forum so that the fellow Texans don't have to look at it in disgust and dismay.[][]
To all Texans (even those in the South) please accept my apology for creating such a pen.[][][] To all non Texans.....Come on down and join us anytime you like! Plenty of room.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 16, 2006)

The Texas Rangers called me this morning wanting to know if I knew where you hung out. I said, "Oh, you ,mean Ron McKinney from McIntire, Texas? You'll find him at bubbasville...must be in South Texas from the name of the place."[]

All who would like official info on the Texas flag can look here:
http://www.lsjunction.com/flag.htma

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## pete00 (Feb 16, 2006)

ron

easy big fella..........im sending down some capt morgan to help 
ease the pain and shame..[][][]


----------



## Spike (Feb 17, 2006)

now you got a little mixed up there. if you moved north east a little youed wind up  in north carolina and that pen thare would be in its rightfull place.
That is a NC state flag minis the N the C and the 2 ribions.
Great job........ if you only lived in NC.


I say get the rest engraved. 

Then send it to me I i will inspect it and i might pass it for an offical NC state flag pen []


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 17, 2006)

nice pen, love the color, when will you do one of California?[]


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey Don,
The Rangers showed up this morning and after a brief struggle I pointed out their error. They actually needed to find Don McKinney from McIntire, Texas not Ron McKinney from McIntire, Texas.
OH, They wanted to know if you would still be coming to Bubbasville due to weather conditions. I guess they want to safe themselves a trip.[]


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll be there if the weather is not bad...cold=yes, rain=yes, icy roads = no.  I'll decide in the morning. Hope to see yall there.
Do a good turn daily!
Don

PS: I was in Frisco all day Wed...started to call




> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Hey Don,
> The Rangers showed up this morning and after a brief struggle I pointed out their error. They actually needed to find Don McKinney from McIntire, Texas not Ron McKinney from McIntire, Texas.
> OH, They wanted to know if you would still be coming to Bubbasville due to weather conditions. I guess they want to safe themselves a trip.[]


----------



## mick (Feb 19, 2006)

Ron I like that alot! great work!


----------

